# Trenchless / pipe bursting water main replacement



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just ordered my cable & bursting tool fir a water main replacement, and now I am being told some municipalities around here (Raleigh NC) do not allow it, including Wake County. 

Do the local authorities around you allow it? This is a really ugly dig if I have to excavate, and the old line is poly, so it should e an easy pull. 

Futhermucker. This pisses me off.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

How come?

We bore mains on a need be basis.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

How big is the line?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Have a heart to heart with the inspectors. We found a few road blocks when we started doing trenchless work 6 years ago. It was mainly because they were unfamiliar with the processes.

No problems now that they have seen the benefits.


----------

